# Moving to Sydney in Jan-2016



## VikramPai (Apr 30, 2015)

After much thinking, I finally decided to book my tickets to Sydney for 15th January 2016 from Bombay . I would arrive in Sydney on 16th January (Saturday) through Singapore Airlines. I was initially planning to do a validation trip, but now have decided to go all guns blazing and just take the leap. 

I plan to rent out a shared accommodation through AirBnB for a month, while I settle down with the formalities/documentations and search for a cheaper accommodation.
I would be glad to meet-up/connect with people who are planning a move to Sydney in Jan 2015


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think you mean January 2016


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

VikramPai said:


> After much thinking, I finally decided to book my tickets to Sydney for 15th January 2015 from Bombay . I would arrive in Sydney on 16th January (Saturday) through Singapore Airlines. I was initially planning to do a validation trip, but now have decided to go all guns blazing and just take the leap.
> 
> I plan to rent out a shared accommodation through AirBnB for a month, while I settle down with the formalities/documentations and search for a cheaper accommodation.
> I would be glad to meet-up/connect with people who are planning a move to Sydney in Jan 2015


Do you mind sharing your secret of how to travel back in time lane:


----------



## VikramPai (Apr 30, 2015)

Hahaha..... Wish I could travel ahead in time too 
I realized that I cannot edit my thread? Starting a new thread with corrections


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

VikramPai said:


> After much thinking, I finally decided to book my tickets to Sydney for 15th January 2016 from Bombay . I would arrive in Sydney on 16th January (Saturday) through Singapore Airlines. I was initially planning to do a validation trip, but now have decided to go all guns blazing and just take the leap.
> 
> I plan to rent out a shared accommodation through AirBnB for a month, while I settle down with the formalities/documentations and search for a cheaper accommodation.
> I would be glad to meet-up/connect with people who are planning a move to Sydney in Jan 2015


I could be travelling in that time frame. i am from Pune. Havent made any plans for the move yet.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

VikramPai said:


> After much thinking, I finally decided to book my tickets to Sydney for 15th January 2016 from Bombay . I would arrive in Sydney on 16th January (Saturday) through Singapore Airlines. I was initially planning to do a validation trip, but now have decided to go all guns blazing and just take the leap.
> 
> I plan to rent out a shared accommodation through AirBnB for a month, while I settle down with the formalities/documentations and search for a cheaper accommodation.
> I would be glad to meet-up/connect with people who are planning a move to Sydney in Jan 2015


Do you think January would be good time to move there? I have heard from many saying Avoid Jan-Feb because of holiday season.


----------



## VikramPai (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes. Dec-Jan is generally considered to be slow season for requirements. I hear it usually picks up from Feb. The plan is to arrive mid-Jan and finish off with the documentations and accommodation hunt before Feb to focus on the job hunt


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VikramPai said:


> Yes. Dec-Jan is generally considered to be slow season for requirements. I hear it usually picks up from Feb. The plan is to arrive mid-Jan and finish off with the documentations and accommodation hunt before Feb to focus on the job hunt


I too have similar plans.


----------



## VikramPai (Apr 30, 2015)

Have you made your travel and accommodation arrangements yet?


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice to know. I am too moving to Sydney in Feb-16. We can get in touch with each other through this thread or can form a group, so that we can share our knowledge/experience or update our preparedness with each. Let me know.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Vikram,

I too plan to move to Sydney in Feb 2016.
I am from Mumbai.

Have you booked accommodation there?

Can you PM your number?



VikramPai said:


> After much thinking, I finally decided to book my tickets to Sydney for 15th January 2016 from Bombay . I would arrive in Sydney on 16th January (Saturday) through Singapore Airlines. I was initially planning to do a validation trip, but now have decided to go all guns blazing and just take the leap.
> 
> I plan to rent out a shared accommodation through AirBnB for a month, while I settle down with the formalities/documentations and search for a cheaper accommodation.
> I would be glad to meet-up/connect with people who are planning a move to Sydney in Jan 2015


----------



## rohitp (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Vikram,

Great move...
I would be travelling on mid Feb 2016 near Parramatta area, which place are you planning for?
*<SNIP>*
*
Please see Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All, I am also moving to Sydney on Jan 30th. I was in Mumbai for 2 years and then in USA for last 8 months.
Happy to connect with you all


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

VikramPai said:


> After much thinking, I finally decided to book my tickets to Sydney for 15th January 2016 from Bombay . I would arrive in Sydney on 16th January (Saturday) through Singapore Airlines. I was initially planning to do a validation trip, but now have decided to go all guns blazing and just take the leap.
> 
> I plan to rent out a shared accommodation through AirBnB for a month, while I settle down with the formalities
> /documentations and search for a cheaper accommodation.
> I would be glad to meet-up/connect with people who are planning a move to Sydney in Jan 2015


Hi Vikram 
I am Rohit from Hyderabad.. Will be there in Sydney by Feb 23.. Hope we will get in touch PM me you contact info


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

bright future said:


> Here wishing all of you a very bright future


Thanks wish you the same buddy


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I am moving to Sydney by mid-Jan 2016, anyone have accommodation recommendation please? I tried online but seems to costly to me.


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Hi Mate*



VikramPai said:


> After much thinking, I finally decided to book my tickets to Sydney for 15th January 2016 from Bombay . I would arrive in Sydney on 16th January (Saturday) through Singapore Airlines. I was initially planning to do a validation trip, but now have decided to go all guns blazing and just take the leap.
> 
> I plan to rent out a shared accommodation through AirBnB for a month, while I settle down with the formalities/documentations and search for a cheaper accommodation.
> I would be glad to meet-up/connect with people who are planning a move to Sydney in Jan 2015


Hi Mate,

I am planning to be in Sydney in Feb 1st week. I am from Hyderabad. 

Stay in touch and best wishes.

Cheers,
Srikumar


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

We r family of 4, going in march for 10 days. Accommodation in suburbs (with 30-35 min journey to CBD by train) is coming around 1200-1500aud/week. Is that a good rate for short term rentals?. I read people talking about 500aud/week but i guess that was for long term.
We have checked on airbnb and finalised omly those that have good number of reviews, as we were not very confident about properties with no reviews. Shall we proceed with these or this price bracket seems to be on higher end? Have someother suggestions pls?

Thankyou all for your advise.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Good luck to you all for the travel and next steps in down under..

Sydney is best place to stay, I am working and living here since 2011 (on 457 visa)
Rents are on high side in certain places...but affordable for a professional worker.
Public transport is top notch.
Climate is moderate as well.

Few Suburbs to look out for Parramatta, Harris park, Epping, Macqauire Park Etc.


----------



## anand8412 (Aug 20, 2015)

Iam also planning to move in Feb 2016. How to PM a member here in this forum?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anand8412 said:


> Iam also planning to move in Feb 2016. How to PM a member here in this forum?


Start by clicking on their username in their post...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all. Any manufacturing industry professionals or industrial engineers here? My family and I are going in January for 2 weeks to validate our PR. Not making the permanent move just yet because I want to earn some more from my current job before going full-on unemployed and into job search.

Looking forward to networking with other people in manufacturing or engineering.


----------



## Shadab (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi there, I also have similar plan. I am moving to Sydney in January 2016 end. Currently I am working in Singapore but before leaving to Australia I will go back to India first in mid of Jan. And then, I will fly to Sydney.

I am a Java J2EE Professional.

Please share your findings your thoughts which you think it can help people, so that we can take some help from them.


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I will be moving around 20th feb, haven't booked tickets yet but will be starting search from today.
No specific area but think paramatta is good to start with.
Will be moving alone initially and than family will accompany once i settle in a month or 2.

If we share plans than it can be great help in terms of accomodation, travel plans etc

All the best guys


----------



## ridhi2715 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys
I am going to Sydney as well towards end of this month and I am too moving alone. My wife and daughter will join me later after the crucial job hunt period is over. Hope to hear from you all about the upcoming experiences on new land. I too will post mine here. My warm wishes to all of us.


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

Shadab said:


> Hi there, I also have similar plan. I am moving to Sydney in January 2016 end. Currently I am working in Singapore but before leaving to Australia I will go back to India first in mid of Jan. And then, I will fly to Sydney.
> 
> I am a Java J2EE Professional.
> 
> Please share your findings your thoughts which you think it can help people, so that we can take some help from them.


HI.. Have you guys moved to Sydney? Hows the job climate over there? Can you share some on ground experience?


----------



## del_san (Apr 11, 2016)

amarjagadish said:


> Good luck to you all for the travel and next steps in down under..
> 
> Sydney is best place to stay, I am working and living here since 2011 (on 457 visa)
> Rents are on high side in certain places...but affordable for a professional worker.
> ...


Hi amarjagadish,

I am moving to sydney on 25 may 16. Since u r living in sydney since 2011, i am seeking ur guidance for the same. Please PM ur contact no or mail ID so that i can discuss with u and get my doubts clear. Your response shall be highly appreciated. 
Thanks,
SR


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I hope most of you people might have visited Sydney in Jan ~ May 2016.
I'm a SAS Programmer with Data Analytics experience in Banking domain and I'm planning to move to Sydney by July end. 
Could you please share your Job search experience and expenditure incurred?
Have you reached out to any of the Job Consultancy or searched via LinkdIn/Seek alone?
How was the market for IT Professionals?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## horizon80 (May 25, 2016)

*Need some advise*

Hello Friends

Good to see your post as I too am planning to travel to Sydney in the month of Sept 2016.

Some pointers will be helpful as I believe most of you would have settled down with a good job in hand.

1) Where do i get cheap accommodation for myself so that I can comfortably do my job search whilst not spending too much money on accommodation.
2) How is the job market in Sydney for a BA profile and how much time should I consider in getting the job in worst case scenario.?
3) Is Sept middle month good to be in Australia for job search or shall i plan something early?

Thanks


----------

